# Blackberry z10 with etisalat



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

I got the above but my company say emails wont work on it yet, no one any idea?


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Why wouldn't it work? It's officially in the UAE so the only issue I see is with your company perhaps?


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

Something to do with the new phone and etisalat. My other bb worked


----------



## Capt_Cartell (Mar 5, 2013)

Sounds ideal to me, a bit of peace and quiet in the moments away from the desk! Unless you don't have a desk job and then it would be a bit of a nause!


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

Haha, bit of both!


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

stevieboy1980 said:


> I got the above but my company say emails wont work on it yet, no one any idea?


Z10 won't work on regular BES7 infrastructure: you cannot complete enterprise activation. Your company will need to upgrade their infrastructure to BES 10 to support the new phone and pay related licensing fee. 

In the meanwhile you are stuck with the old BBs, unless your company email is downloadable via Standard internet protocols as well (ie IMAP).90% of the companies won't allow this for security reason.


----------



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

ziokendo said:


> Z10 won't work on regular BES7 infrastructure: you cannot complete enterprise activation. Your company will need to upgrade their infrastructure to BES 10 to support the new phone and pay related licensing fee.
> 
> In the meanwhile you are stuck with the old BBs, unless your company email is downloadable via Standard internet protocols as well (ie IMAP).90% of the companies won't allow this for security reason.


This.


----------

